

Twitter Breaks Copy/Paste on tweet pages - lukejduncan

Go to any individual tweet like the link below and try to copy the text.  It won't let you.  This behavior doesn't exist if you try to copy from the front page.<p>https://twitter.com/#!/fredwilson/status/185755195735687168<p>Why do sites break standard behavior?  Is it really that unreasonable that users would want to quote a tweet?  This is just as bad as news sites that alter the text copied.
======
cd34
How to get 200+ comments without saying anything: ask people about their
favorite food

    
    
      Chrome Version 20.0.1086.0 canary
      Firefox 12.0
      Safari Version 5.1.4 (7534.54.16)
    

They must have fixed it.

------
mikecane
How to get 200+ comments without saying anything: ask people about their
favorite food

Firefox 11.0

------
lukejduncan
I guess I should add, my experience was with Chrome 13.0.782.215

